

Effective companies share – Inc is built for them - jorde
http://blog.kippt.com/2013/06/20/inc-for-effective-companies/

======
craigkerstiens
We've had a few teams internally give this a try and found it quite good. Its
a much better tool than a wiki which we've found stagnates or email which is
often a pain to search.

------
foobar2k
We've been using Inc in beta at Bugsnag for the last couple of weeks, super
useful product. HipChat integration is the best feature. Integrating with
existing workflows a far better solution to inbox overload.

------
jmgrosen
Seems interesting, but on
[https://sendtoinc.com/signup/](https://sendtoinc.com/signup/):

    
    
        The requested URL /signup/ was not found on this server.
    

I'd rather not sign in with Google Apps...

EDIT: Ah, it seems that's not your actual signup link, it's instead at
/accounts/signup/. You should change the signup link on your pricing page,
then. (Also "Discuss relevant industry new." -> "Discuss relevant industry
news.", but that's minor.)

~~~
jorde
Thanks for pointing these out, fixes should be live in a minute or two.

~~~
jmgrosen
One question concerning pricing -- is it $5 after three users (e.g. $10 for
five users) or $5 for all users once you have three users (e.g. $25 for five
users)?

------
filipeb
Hey, Bundlr dude here.

Congrats for such a nice and simple concept. Have you guys thought on adding
more social features such as "likes"? We have been using a private facebook
group for this type of thing within the team and it comes handy to have these
typical social interactions.

By the way, when I tried to install the extension, the chrome web store opened
inside the app window on osx and it failed to install because I was not in
Chrome.

~~~
jorde
Not too much yet, we want to see what the initial feedback is before we go
adding additional features (excluding groups, which is coming soon).

Thanks for pointing out of the Chrome issue, will get that fixed soon.

------
kirillzubovsky
Definitely give Inc a try. We've been using it at Scoutzie for a while and
it's great to share links and knowledge among the team in a secure and
intimate way.

------
ryanbrunner
This is a cool tool. One thing that would make it fantastic for us is the
ability to quickly share screengrabs and images. A good chunk of what we use
HipChat for (and find it somewhat lacking) is allowing devs, designers, etc to
paste a quick image of what we're working on. Being able to just take a
screengrab and paste it in is really effective.

------
GraffitiTim
HipChat integration doesn't seem to be saving for me. I pasted in a
Notification auth token that I generated (which caused a green checkmark to
appear), and wrote in the ID of one of our HipChat rooms, but it doesn't seem
to save the ID (if I leave settings and come back, both fields are empty).

~~~
jorde
Thanks, I'll have to take a look at this. Can you email me at
hello@sendtoinc.com so that I can get back to you once it's fixed.

------
peterzakin
This is fantastic. Well done! One minor comment though... I'd like to hide
links I'm no longer interested in, or at least mark some as read. I would get
greater use from this with some inbox-like functionality--but that may not be
the kind of product you want to build. </.02>

~~~
enra
Thanks for the feedback. We need to consider a way of doing this. One idea was
also that you could have filter, that would just show you all the unread
posts.

------
RyanZAG
I think if you're targeting companies for a data storage solution, you
probably want to rather sell it in a way that the company has physical control
of the data - it would be a much easier sell that way.

Something like Github enterprise?

~~~
jorde
We want to start small so saas felt the way to start. We're adding a way to
export all the data and also possibly exposing the API soon as the app is
already build on top of one.

------
icpmacdo
Your website is interesting, seems like a good cross between pocket and
evernote.

------
abraininavat
Could anyone point out how it differs from Atlassian's Confluence?

~~~
philfreo
or Yammer?

~~~
wr0ng
or Salesforce Chatter?

